# Looking for Historical Fiction Romance



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Loved loved loved Outlander.  (Did I mention I loved it??)   I notice that most of the people on here seem to enjoy thriller, disaster books, mysteries or CSI type stuff.  That stuff is way to depressing for me to read, so I am looking for some good recommendations for books similar to Outlander, maybe even Twilight, I don't mind Sci-fi as long as it's not a mystery type thing.  I most definitely do not like to read anything scary that could happy in real life (serial killers, hurricanes, etc..)  But don't mind a little sad in my books, I also enjoyed The Secret Life of Bees, though it was sad it was compelling.  

Anywho, I'd love some suggestions and links please!!  The longer the book, the better!!  Series are great too!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

old England 1800's- try Kat Martin......really really good!!!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

I like reading Judith McNaught, Lisa Kleypas, Suzanne Enoch, Kat Martin, Sabrina Jeffries, and Julia Quinn


----------



## NessaBug (Jan 5, 2009)

I really liked "Silent in the Grave" and "Silent in the Sanctuary." Both are set in Victorian England.




Also, I liked "His Lady Mistress" and its sequel, "A Compromised Lady."




And I like this series by Lynne Connolly.





I got this one because it's also my name, but it's a good one as well.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Nice book covers!


----------



## Britt (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is a thread with a ton of historical fiction recommendations: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,1590.0.html

I personally loved:

I would say it's a historical fiction romance, but it does have elements of mystery and murder.

For sci-fi, may I suggest:


It's an excellent book with elements of sci-fi, fantasy and romance. The author is a member of KB as well, so many people here have read it (I'm reading it now and I love it).


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Athenagwis said:


> Loved loved loved Outlander. (Did I mention I loved it??)  I notice that most of the people on here seem to enjoy thriller, disaster books, mysteries or CSI type stuff. That stuff is way to depressing for me to read, so I am looking for some good recommendations for books similar to Outlander, maybe even Twilight, I don't mind Sci-fi as long as it's not a mystery type thing. I most definitely do not like to read anything scary that could happy in real life (serial killers, hurricanes, etc..) But don't mind a little sad in my books, I also enjoyed The Secret Life of Bees, though it was sad it was compelling.
> 
> Anywho, I'd love some suggestions and links please!! The longer the book, the better!! Series are great too!
> 
> ...


If you want to do another time travel, A Knight in Shining Armor ends up on a lot of keeper shelves:


If you like that one, the heroine's family (Montgomery) is present in a lot of the author's books. The author can be pretty hit and miss, but it's usually because she takes risks.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just finished this:



A very nice romance that takes place in New York right after World War I. The author writes some great dialog. I'd definitely recommend it.

For a cowboy romance with a twist, try this:



It's a fasy, easy read with a very sweet story -- as I told the author, I'm a sucker for sweet! I enjoyed it very much.

L


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

I also love the Outlander series. I just finished Pillars of the Earth and the sequel, World Without End. I think anyone who enjoyed Outlander will enjoy these two books by Ken Follett.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

ANYTHING by Judith Merkle Riley but especially her first A Vision of Light and it's sequels.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I loved this book and the author is a member here. Great read!


----------



## BrassMan (Dec 8, 2008)

Athenagwis said:


> I am looking for some good recommendations for books.... I most definitely do not like to read anything scary.
> Anywho, I'd love some suggestions and links please!! The longer the book, the better!! Series are great too!


Well, staying to the thread name, there's this book, which I read and have already recommended on another thread. Any book by this author is likely to meet your criteria, and they're all set in the Regency period, early 1800s England:



There's some suspense, but never anything very scary in any of Carla's books.

And then going by your further words, I hope no one will mind if I mention this one. Try the free sample first to see if you like it. There's scary and then there's scary. I don't think this is all that scary. Suspense, maybe? Search around the boards. I'll let others rule on that.


----------



## Athenagwis (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks everyone!!  These should keep me busy!! LOL

Rachel


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

These are two books, both brand new, by authors that I really enjoy. The books were only going to come out in paperback but through whatever process, clicking here or whatever--they are being released in Kindle versions, too. Yeah! I am so excited. 
*
False Colors* by Alex Beecroft got an absolutely stupendous review on Dear Author yesterday. They gave her an A and these people _never _give As.

You can read the review here:

http://dearauthor.com/wordpress/2009/04/09/review-false-colors-by-alex-beecroft/

and here is a link for the book:



There aren't any reviews of Transgressions, yet, but I have really enjoyed everything Erastes has written so I am sure I will enjoy this. It takes place during the English Civil War. (I am ashamed to admit, I didn't even know there was an English Civil War! Oh well, I'll probably learn alot reading this book.)



Enjoy!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

I loved the "Daughter of the Forest" series by Juliet Marillier.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> If you want to do another time travel, A Knight in Shining Armor ends up on a lot of keeper shelves:
> 
> 
> If you like that one, the heroine's family (Montgomery) is present in a lot of the author's books. The author can be pretty hit and miss, but it's usually because she takes risks.


I liked this one, it was pretty fun to read.

theresam


----------



## JennSpot (Feb 13, 2009)

If you like Diana Gabaldon's writing style, you may also like *Sara Donati*. The first book in her series is called [*i]Into the Wilderness*[/i].

It is December of 1792. Elizabeth Middleton leaves her comfortable English estate to join her family in a remote New York mountain village. It is a place unlike any she has ever experienced. And she meets a man unlike any she has ever encountered--a white man dressed like a Native Anerican, Nathaniel Bonner, known to the Mohawk people as Between-Two-Lives. Determined to provide schooling for all the children of the village, she soon finds herself locked in conflict with the local slave owners as well as her own family. Interweaving the fate of the Mohawk Nation with the destiny of two lovers, Sara Donati's compelling novel creates a complex, profound, passionate portrait of an emerging America

Elizabeth and Nathaniel are wonderful characters and funny enough, Sara Donati works Diana Gabaldon's character Claire into one of the books. I can't remember if it is the first one or not.

Unfortunately, I don't believe the first book is available on Kindle.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Also, Stephanie Laurens, Jo Beverley, and Lynn Kurland.  They are totally different styles, all very good.

Sharyn


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Julie Garwood has several historical romance books and also Kathleen Woodiwiss. Kathleen Woodiwiss books are so good. She died last year, but all of her books are on the Kindle. My 3 favorites:


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Kathy said:


> Julie Garwood has several historical romance books and also Kathleen Woodiwiss. Kathleen Woodiwiss books are so good. She died last year, but all of her books are on the Kindle. My 3 favorites:


Thanks! I have never read this author, added these to my ever growing "To Be Read" list.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks! I have never read this author, added these to my ever growing "To Be Read" list.





Kathy said:


> Julie Garwood has several historical romance books and also Kathleen Woodiwiss. Kathleen Woodiwiss books are so good. She died last year, but all of her books are on the Kindle. My 3 favorites:





Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks! I have never read this author, added these to my ever growing "To Be Read" list.


Kathleen Woodiwiss was my first "trashy romance". And I say that in the best way - it was just what I called historical romances, and I read a LOT of them for awhile there. 
I'm pretty sure it was The Flame and the Flower.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Kathleen Woodiwiss was my first "trashy romance". And I say that in the best way - it was just what I called historical romances, and I read a LOT of them for awhile there.
> I'm pretty sure it was The Flame and the Flower.


My all time favorite was Ashes in the Wind. One thing about this book, you have to read the first chapter completely to get hooked. It is funny that you call it trashy and I completely understand. Compared to some of the books now, it is down right tame. I loved Gone with the Wind and her books remind me of it, with just a touch of trashiness. 



Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Thanks! I have never read this author, added these to my ever growing "To Be Read" list.


If you try them, start with one of the 3 I made links with. One of her later books,The Elusive Flame is a sequel to The Flame and The Flower.


----------



## stitch (Feb 26, 2009)

I would also recommend Stephanie Laurens, Julie Garwood and Amanda Quick.  

I see there are some new authors recommended here that I will have to check out.


----------



## ginaf20697 (Jan 31, 2009)

The only current historical writers right now that are must buys for me are Elizabeth Hoyt and Loretta Chase.


----------



## chevauchee (Mar 29, 2009)

I like Eloisa James, and she even does reviews of other authors' books on her site.


----------



## CeliaHayes (May 25, 2009)

Well ... I just put out a series of three books, loaded with true love, romance and adventure on the Texas frontier, also lashings of war, Indian raids, Texas Rangers, plenty of cows, stolen children, madness, revenge and even more cows ... it's the Adelsverein Trilogy; The Gathering, The Sowing and The Harvesting - they're all on Kindle.

Everything you ever wanted to know about the German settlements in the Texas Hill Country.  What, you didn't know how a well-meaning charitable organization in 19th century Germany wound up essentially dumping 7,000 people on the Texas frontier?  Seriously, I hardly made up anything. What really happened was almost two dramatic for words. If you like a long dramatic family saga, check it out.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Judith McNaught is a wonderful historical romance writer.  All of her books are good.  Have Fun!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If you like Regency, some of Georgette Heyer's novels are being Kindleized.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ARGHHHHH so many books and so little time - I'd say about 99.9% of these look pretty durn good.

However, one was left out, actually two, Gone for a Soldier and Ariana's Pride.  Can't miss with those two or the Distant Cousin or In Her Name.  Gone for a Soldier and In Her Name are both long tomes, will keep you busy for awhile and up late they are so intriguing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> ARGHHHHH so many books and so little time - I'd say about 99.9% of these look pretty durn good.
> 
> However, one was left out, actually two, Gone for a Soldier and Ariana's Pride. Can't miss with those two or the Distant Cousin or In Her Name. Gone for a Soldier and In Her Name are both long tomes, will keep you busy for awhile and up late they are so intriguing.


I'm still reading Gone for a Soldier (great so far). In Her Name (wonderful read) put me in the 2am club. Distant Cousin is next on my list.

Maybe we should do a thread on "books that kept me up until 2:00am."


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Thank you for reminding me of a great book I read a couple of years agol.  Knight in shinning armor.  I    have it now on my kindle.  I loved that book and some cousin stayed at my house and borrowed it and never returned it.  Now I have it and can read it again.


----------



## Sanveann (May 16, 2009)

Great thread!

I also liked the Judith McNaught and Sara Donati books ... not as good as "Outlander," IMHO, but still good.


----------

